# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  DIEGO - M - XMALINOIS - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - PROGRESSE CHAQUE JOUR !

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DIEGO
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *DIEGO
*
*Diego est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis avril 2017
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Malinois
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Diego est arrivé après avoir été capturé par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Diego est arrivé complètement apeuré et abasourdi par son arrivée.
J'ai pu le voir peu après son arrivée et c'était vraiment de l'incompréhension de se retrouver là, avec des chien qu'il ne connaissait pas, dans un endroit si effrayant.
Pas une once d'agressivité juste de la perplexité.
A force de temps, de douceur et de patience, Diego s'ouvre et progresse beaucoup. 
Il est aujourd'hui content de pouvoir voir les bénévoles même si il reste toujours suspicieux aux premiers abords.
Il accepte aujourd'hui de venir manger dans les mains bénévoles et, avec un peu de chance, les caresses ne tarderont pas à venir.

*Diego est un gentil loulou qui pourra progresser à n'en pas douter dans un environnement accueillant, avec une famille patiente qui saura le rassurer et lui fournir des repères.**
Diego pourrait vivre avec un autre chien, plutôt relaxe car si il est très sociable, il n'aime pas non plus qu'on lui marche sur les pieds et sait recadrer gentiment quand il le faut.
Diego est un beau loulou qui n'attend qu'une chose : sa famille pour la vie !*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*

*Récemment :*





















_En Avril :_













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diego sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.Diego peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.
Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ucement#651995
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*Le gentil DIEGO est à adopter en urgence car il risque sa vie tous les jours à cause de la violence des gardes de la fourrière et des attaques des autres chiens affamés !*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...oumanie#548853

----------


## France34

*DIEGO attend un bon adoptant qui le sauve de cette terrible fourrière où une véto démoniaque tue des chiens tous les jours, au hasard !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de DIEGO fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

J'envoie aussi son marrainage, ça m'en fera 3 en deux jours lol.

----------


## France34

Merci, Vegane7! Maintenant une bonne adoption pour DIEGO avant qu'il ne soit tué par la véto !

----------


## France34

*Vite, un bon adoptant pour DIEGO qui risque la mort dans cet endroit horrible !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

Mon petit filleul... ::

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de DIEGO ?

----------


## Vegane7

Pas depuis le 2 mai.
J'ai relancé.

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va mon filleul SVP ?

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles récentes de DIEGO , svp ?

----------


## Vegane7

QUI A DES NOUVELLES DE MON FILLEUL DIEGO SVP ?

----------


## Vegane7

JE CITE :

"Diego a été transféré dans un refuge privé en Roumanie, suite a un gros soucis, il ne pouvait pas être soigner à Piatra par la véto et l'association Remember Me voulait aider Mukitza à sortir quelques chiens nécessitant des soins où très maigres, Diego faisant partit des 2 raisons il a été évacué semaine dernière et va bcp mieux. Il a été castré aujourd'hui en même temps que soigner et a repris enfin du poids ouf il était temps.
Il cherche toujours une famille qui prendra le temps de lui faire retrouvé confiance en l'humain. Il approchait de nous mais refusait catégoriquement le contact pauvre loulou...
Up pour Diego..."

----------


## GADYNETTE

tu mérites tant une gentille famille pour la VIE. Tu es si craquant. J'espère que cette famille se manifestera très vite

----------


## France34

DIEGO est-il toujours au refuge roumain de Remember me ? C'est à cette association qu'il faut s'adresser si on veut l'adopter ?

----------


## Vegane7

Oui.




> FB de DIEGO fait de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post de DIEGO , transféré dans un bon refuge roumain , mais qui serait mieux dans une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## bab

On n'oublie pas le beau Diego  ::

----------


## France34

Le post de DIEGO n'existe plus sur le site de MUKITZA ; quelqu'un a t il des nouvelles ?

----------


## girafe

C'est parce que Diego n'est plus sous l'association Mukitza, il a été pris en charge par Remember Me
il se trouve toujours en Roumanie, au refuge de l'association

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe ; je craignais le pire ! J'espère que Remember Me va faire vite adopter DIEGO !

----------


## bab

> le Jeu 24 Sep 2020 - 23:50
> *Diego va bien, il attend toujours sa famille !*

----------


## France34

Merci, Bab, pour les nouvelles de DIEGO ! J'espère que quelqu'un va le faire sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## bab

> Tout doucement ,petit *Diego vient au contact ,les yeux remplis d'espoir ;;;
> qui va lui offrir la chance ?*

----------


## Vegane7

VOILÀ 4 ANS QU'IL CROUPIT DANS CETTE FOURRIÈRE EN ROUMANIE... SOS !!! 
Contact : asso Remember Me : Remember Me : https://www.facebook.com/remembermef...c_location=ufi

----------


## bab

Up pour le beau Diego

----------


## Vegane7

Comme il est beau !
Bab, c'est une photo récente ? As-tu des nouvelles fraîches de Diego ?
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

DIEGO ATTEND TOUJOURS UNE FAMILLE ! 
Il a 8 ans et aura passé plus de la moitié de sa vie en fourrière. 
SOS ! 
CONTACT pour être FA ou adoptant, ou si un refuge en France peut laccueillir : asso REMEMBER ME en MP : 
https://www.facebook.com/remembermefrance/

----------

